# Working 2 Jobs In 2 Different Countries



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

Can I be self-employed in the UK and work as an employee (FT or PT) in the Canada or vica versa?

Cheers.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Are you asking in terms of trying to qualify for a visa requirement, or for some other reason?


----------



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

I am asking for another reason. I already have a visa.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Legally you're allowed to work in Canada as it looks like you're originally from there (based on your profile info you've put down), so that's not an issue obviously. If you're asking whether the UK government is okay with it - I don't think they are concerned about people working in different countries as long as they are paying taxes to HMRC where due. My understanding is that wherever you are a resident (in this case I assume you are a resident in the UK?), you will need to pay taxes there. So your employment in Canada is taxable in the UK. You just need to report your earnings and pay taxes. You may want to consult an accountant with foreign tax law knowledge to be certain the correct taxes are paid, because there may be a way to pay taxes in Canada (to the employer/company) and then not owe them in the UK (by proving you paid them already), but I don't know that for sure (it might not be an option). Most likely you are accountable for paying taxes to HMRC since I assume you're a UK resident.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Basically, if you are tax resident in UK, you are liable for your worldwide income. If your pay isn't taxed in Canada, you have to declare your gross income there on your tax return as foreign income and you will be assessed for UK income tax. Bit if the Canadian tax is already deducted before you get it or you are paying tax yourself, there is double tax relief treaty between the two countries and you won't be taxed twice on the same income, and you only pay the difference in tax due. So if your Canadian tax is £1,000 a year and the equivalent UK income tax is £1,500, you will only pay £500 in tax to UK tax authorities (HMRC).


----------

